# 1-2 Freddy's coming for U



## ace (Oct 22, 2002)

This is still my Favorite movie series of all Time

He was the best 
I say better than Jason Mike Norman

"Freddy's da Man"


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2002)

><><><


----------



## Master of Blades (Oct 23, 2002)

I thought they were pretty cool but just one of those films that as soon as the sound is off it just doesnt do anything. Turn the lights on as well and you might as well watch Bambi :shrug:


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 23, 2002)

No I'm not a big freddy fan. I love horror flicks though Michael Myers is a personal favorite.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm of the opinion that the scariest movies are those that could have happened, or those based on real killers.   "Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer" is ultra-freaky.  Check it out if you want a scary flick, based on serial killer Henry Lee Lucas.
:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

1,3,4,5 & the new Night Mare

Fredy Rules i wish they would bring him back.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 24, 2002)

I liked those kind of movies when I was a teenager, but now I've outgrown them. The first 3 of them was decent but the ones after that sucked even worse then the tv series which was not half bad

BTW, my favorite movie in the genre was a little gem called Near Dark. It was a modern western about vampires.


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 25, 2002)

John Carpenter's "In The Mouth of Madness."  I need say no more.
:asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *John Carpenter's "In The Mouth of Madness."  I need say no more.
> :asian: *


Very cool Lovecraftian flick. One of John Carpenters better flicks along with The Thing and The Fog. If you like Lovecraft stories check out Dagon. It's a mix of 2 of his stories Dagon adn Shadows over Innsmouth.


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 25, 2002)

Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## ace (Oct 25, 2002)

Thank Uuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *John Carpenter's "In The Mouth of Madness."  I need say no more.
> :asian: *



How can I forget that one? It gave me chills the first time I saw it and it still does. Does any one know if it's available on dvd. I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 26, 2002)

im a BIG FREDDY FAN. 1 was excellent.. 2 was ok... 3 kicked ***.  the rest were a bit blah.  the new nightmare was really excellent.

although i would like to see freddy again, i think another flick would be overdoing it like Jason X...((YAWN))


----------

